# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة أمن وسرية المعلومات والمستندات والملفات واستخدام الكمبيوتر تعقد في القاهرة و دبي

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :


أمن وسرية المعلومات والمستندات والملفات واستخدام الكمبيوتر




باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب


تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :

تعقد الدورات بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام


اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية : 
 أماكن الانعقاد
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية


*ملاحظة : يمكنكم الاطلاع على المحتويات التدريبية واهداف الدوره التدريبية من خلال الموقع الالكتروني :
www.almjd-hr.com











ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :
الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com
البريد الالكتروني : info@almjd-hr.com
هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255









وفيما يلي بقية دورات تقنية المعلومات  :
دورة الادارة الالكترونيه و تحدياتها في القرن الحادي و العشرين
دورة ادارة المعرفه
دورة استراتيجية امن المعلومات وكيفية بناؤها
دورة استراتيجيات أمن الوثائق والمعلومات الإلكترونية
دورة فن التحليل الإحصائي باستخدام SPSS
دورة مهارات البحث عن مصادر المعلومات واجراء الدراسات المسحية عبر الانترنت
دورة مهارات وتقنيات البحث في المصادر الإلكترونية والإنترنت
دورة أمن الشبكات اللاسلكية
دورة تقنيات التحليل المتقدم في أمن المعلومات
دورة التحقق والصلاحيات والمراجعة في أمن المعلومات
دورة الجرائم الإلكترونية والأدلة الجنائية الإلكترونية
دورة الإدارة الإلكترونية و مهارات التعامل مع نظم دعم القرار (DSS) والنظم الخبيرة
دورة ادارة المعلومات
دورة نظم المعلومات فى خدمة الإدارة
دورة الإبداع والتميز فى تصميم وبناء نظم المعلومات في مجال التدريب
دورة الأساليب الحديثة فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات ودورها فى دعم المؤسسات
دورة الفكر الحديث فى تطبيقات الحاسب الآلى فى إدارة الأعمال
دورة تحليل وتصميم وإنشاء نظم المعلومات المساندة للإدارة
دورة الحكومة الإلكترونية – الاهمية والاهداف – التطبيقات والأداء
دورة المهارات التقنية الحديثة في المعيار الامني العالمي ISO لامن المعلومات وشبكات الحاسب
دورة ادارة المشاريع باستخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات
دورة التميز والإبداع في إدارات الدعم الفني Help Desk
دورة المفاهيم المتقدمة فى كيفية تبادل البيانات الكترونيا EDI
دورة برنامج المفاهيم الأساسية للحاسب الآلي
دورة فن التعامل مع قواعد البيانات والوصول السريع عبر الإنترنت Access 2007
دورة التوعية والتعليم والتدريب في أمن المعلومات
دورة معمل اختبار الاختراق
دورة تصميم وإدارة أمن الشبكات وكيفية تأمينها ضد الاختراق
دورة أساسيات التحليل الجنائي الرقمي
دورة مبادئ واساسيات امن المعلومات
دورة الدعم الفني المكتبي المتقدم (A+)
دورة إدارة نظام التشغيل ويندوز 10
دورة فوتوشوب للمبتدئين
دورة ان ديزاين للمبتدئين
دورة المبادىء الاساسية للامن السيبراني I
دورة إدارة نظام التشغيل ويندوز 7
دورة اليستريتر للمبتدئين
دورة أمن الشبكات
دورة الأوتوكاد – التصميم الهندسي
دورة التسويق الإلكتروني ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
دورة أمن وسرية المعلومات والمستندات والملفات واستخدام الكمبيوتر

 كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب / دورات القيادة والادارة /الدورات المالية والمحاسبية/دورات البنوك والمصارف/دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب/دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام/دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية/دورات الجودة/دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن/دورات الهندسة والصيانة/دورات تقنية المعلومات/دورات التأمين/دورات البترول/دورات القانون


 [/URL]


يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
www.almjd-hr.com

----------

